# My baby collection



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

Well... babies grow, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Meow Cosmetics Foundation - Pampered Puss in Frisky Korat
Wet 'N Wild Tinted Moisturizer in Natural
Meow Cosmetics Concealer in Frisky Korat
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Ivory to Fair
Olay Complete Moisturizer
UDPP (scooped out of that annoying tube)





Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks in Apricot and Beige
La Bella Donna Vision of Mineral Lights (in Bronze?)
Physicians Formula Mosaic Bronzer (light bronzer) and Baked Bronzer (tan)
MAC Blush in Springsheen





Urban Decay Ammo Palette
Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliners in Chocolate Shimmer and Bronze
MAC Fluidline in Macroviolet
MAC e/s in Espresso, Nocturnelle, and Phloof!
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in Very Black
CoverGirl Lash Blast in Black Brown
random brow gel?





MAC Lipsticks in Half 'N Half, Jubilee, Rococo, Midimauve, Hug Me, and Blankety
Liplicious in Caramel Mocha
Victoria's Secret l/g in Grapefruit
Clarins l/g 08
Bobbi Brown Lip Shine in Shell
Lancome lipstick in Mischevious
MAC Lustreglass in Ensign
Jack Black lip balm





Japonesque Bronzer Brush
Meow Cosmetics Short Flat-Top brush
Giorgio Armani Expert Shaping brush
Paula's Choice Contour Brush
Salon Collection Blush brush
Sephora Concealer Brush
Random Duane Reade Shadow Brush
Bobbi Brown Smudge Brush
MAC 219 and 208
Paula's Choice Soft Blending brush
Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine Liner brush

Wow... I guess I have more than I thought. Here's a gratuitous hair product picture, since that's my other obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(stuff that ISN'T in my shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## kyustman (Jul 29, 2008)

nice collection!! how do you like the bobbi brown gel liners??


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Great collection!  

I like that you have a lot of different brands and that your makeup looks well used.  I'd rather have a baby collection of stuff that I use instead of a giant collection of untouched things


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

kyustman: I LOVE the BB gel liners. They go on beautifully and are just... the prettiest colors. Mine aren't as fluid and smooth going on as the MAC Fluidline, but I 100% blame that on the fact that I've had them for about 3 more years than I've had the MAC.  Outside of that, they last all day, STAY PUT, and show up really really well. They're even kind of smudgeable.

Lizzie: Heh, some of the REALLY used stuff (like the lipsticks) were my mom's rejects after she went through half the tube. I do admit to abusing my UD palette and the BB gel liners, though.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 31, 2008)

for a baby collection u have a complete set of brushes dear


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charmaine 82* 

 
_for a baby collection u have a complete set of brushes dear_

 
Heh, most of them (Paula's Choice, Japonesque, MAC) are pretty new. The pricey ones (Giorgio Armani, Bobbi Brown) were my mom's. 

Anyway, in my mind, brushes are sort of the "constant" component to a MU collection, whereas everything else is dynamic, based on color trends and different occasions.


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

I think your collection looks just perfect!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 1, 2008)

little but very nice


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

those look verrry nice


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

ppprrrreeeetttyyyy!!!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 18, 2011)

great collection!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------

